# Check Engine Lights - Unraveling the diagnostic mystery with BimmerTools.com



## Transeo (May 12, 2008)

will this work for a 2003 325 ci?

Thanks and hoping for a reply
transeo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

Transeo said:


> will this work for a 2003 325 ci?
> 
> Thanks and hoping for a reply
> transeo


Absolutely!

Ken


----------



## aoutvingtsept (May 28, 2008)

will this work for an e90?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

aoutvingtsept said:


> will this work for an e90?


The current tools will have sporadic compatibility with early E90s, however, because they are not universally compatible, Peake does not market them as a viable solution for E90 owners.

As anyone keeping up with the advances in technology, you can safely assume Peake is working on another update to handle newer generations of BMWs.

Ken


----------

